# Time off during 2ww



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies wonder if anyone can offer advice?

I'm due to have IUI on Monday, I was planning on taking the 2ww off work (I work in a school as a 1:1 and HLTA) as the child I am mainly based with is disabled, I have to push him in his chair, pick him up if he ever falls and do physio with him. Also I'm often put in place as teacher in my year 6 class which is stressful enough!

I was told by my clinic to go to GP for sick note as they cannot issue one, GP has said I need to self certify for 7 days and then get sick note to cover the rest. 

Work are aware of the IUI so on my way out today I just thought I'd politely mention it to my head teacher, BIG MISTAKE!! She's said that I can't have the time off as sick leave and that if I decide not to turn up to work then they will class it as a leave of absence and won't get paid. 

I've phoned to seek advice from Union but no one has got back to me, anyone have any advice/experience with this? 

DQ x


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Hun 

I don't have experience as such but I do work in a school too and I've learnt a lot that they aren't very accommodating for fertility treatment only cause I've been down to hr myself to ask what I'm entitled to etc I got told they are currently changing our absence policy (surprise surprise) but according to my statuary rights I'm only entitled to 5 days for all the time I'd need to go for appts etc and anything out of that would be unpaid :-/ she continued to say all this whilst I was already in floods of tears and having a bit if a meltdown I was like oh great! 
Due to mine now being cancelled I'm going to leave it be til I next need to say something but I would defo go to my union too see what they say.
Only other thing could you not go to your gp and asked them to do a note of what you CAN do so in other words light duties instead of having to do the physical stuff with the disabled child surely your school can't say anything then? Once you do get your BFP you won't be doing anything like that for your first 12 weeks anyway as your not meant to do any heavy lifting/twisting so they will have to do something then to help you out surely?  Or if not go to your gp with stress.
Try not to let it stress you out too much as it's the last thing you need before you go for your iui I know it's easier said than done but just think of number one work is irrelevant when it comes down to what's important for you and your family and your future xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply,you're becoming my advice guru lately!   . 

What bugs me is that up until now my school have been really good. As far as I know I a being paid for the trips to the hospital as I was only ever out an hour or so. 

I think I'm going to pop to my GP Monday morning and ask if they can cover me for a week or so, or like you said provide a note detailing what duties I can't do upon my return. I think it's good for me to get it in writing as I'm too soft and will always give in if they keep asking me to do something that may hinder chances(I.e clean the stock room as I was made to last week, which involved lugging heavy boxes of books)


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi drama queen. 

I really feel for you. I am an infant teacher and the stress I have had from my school with time off is just unbelievable !!  Initially they were great but with each IVF / mc they have been more and more funny about it all and have no compassion  I have taken a mixture  of sick days. Unpaid leave and have had notes from gp/ consultant too. I don't understand why your clinic cannot write you notes.  Mine have done. 

I took advise from the nut and they were great.  They said its a very grey area and a lot is up to the schools decision.  They don't have to allow you time off paid unfortunately - unless you have a note then they have no choice!!- but they DO have to allow you to have the days off unpaid and if they dOnt the union will step in as it's discrimination. 

Lifting children after treatment is a definate no so your gp should write you a note saying you need amended duties.  My gp has been Ok with notes but I've always just got the IVF consultant to do them. They can't argue a sick note at all. So important to get if you can.  

Another point on the legal side once you have the embies put back you are legally classed as pregnant so for those two weeks you have a the same entitlements and must be treated the same way as a pregnant person.  If they don't treat you properly you can take them to the cleaners. 

Sadly so many people don't understand IVF. My boss said  it was " my choice " to go through this and need time off- anyone would think I was having a face lift/ boob job. 

Good luck. I hope it all works for you xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not a teacher, but my job was physically demanding.

My company had a policy that allowed you to take 5 days off paid for fertility treatment ( and you could do this 3 times) had they not had a policy I would have gone down the self certify/ sicknote route but been economical with the truth. Gynae problems is something not many employers will want much detail on. I never took the whole 2 ww off, after a few days stir craziness sets in and is it really beneficial to be doing almost nothing? Analysing every twinge, waiting for a sign that it may have worked.

Maybe get yourself signed off with stress, like others have said a sick note covers you with pay (for a short while, most places have some sort of policy for full pay for X amount of weeks then you go on to statutory) 

You definitely need to be on light duties if you do work through the 2ww. Give your body the best chance.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ladies, DP and I have chatted and think that maybe I should take a few days off, rather than the whole 2 weeks. Going to see GP on Monday to see if he can certify for a few rest days, if not ill badger my clinic.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

It's no probs Hun, I'd be the same as you, and automatically just do it an especially if it was to help a child as you wouldn't leave the child to struggle etc but at the same time the school have a duty of care to you just like we do to the children from a safe guard point of view, so they need to get someone to help and support you especially with the disabled child as it wouldn't be fair on you physically and emotionally.... 
I work in the science department around chemicals etc and once I finally go through my treatment Again I won't be touching any of them.....and it wil probably frighten me to even be present in the room tbh because when I worked in industry they automatically remove you from the lab think they will struggle to do that in the school :-/ will see what risk assessment they come up with lol. 
I would definitely get yourself down to the doctors turn it back on the school say they've stressed you out, and they won't have a leg to stand on specially when your union get behind you too they have to put something in place for you xx


----------

